# Bear gets smacked in the nuts...doesn't seem to like it



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I needed that. Watched it about five times.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Man, that is hilarious! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the laugh.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

So................ it doesn't just happen to the homosapions. LOL.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Dang, that’s funny! ————SS


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Funniest thing I've seen in a long time! Thanks for posting that!


----------



## CGR (Aug 16, 2017)

Makes me wonder if the reaction is the same for all animals, because I've definitely done that weird little step followed by writhing in pain on the ground. Poor fella, I feel for ya.


----------

